# Nützliche Add-On´s für Firefox & Co



## Planschi (8 Aug. 2013)

Proxmate (Ländersperre umgehen u.a bei youtube)
BetterPrivacy (wie der Name schon sagt)
Flagfox (zeigt dir den Serverstandort an)
"Gefällt mir nicht"-Button für facebook (warum nicht...)


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2013)

bitte keine Ad-Ons hier posten, die gewisse Sachen auf Webseiten verhindern 

Danke


----------



## blackpanther (10 Aug. 2013)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind:
Ich nutze Stealthy um Ländersperren zu umgehen... ist ein Proxytool und den Downloadhelper um z.B. auch You-Tube Vids runter zu laden.


----------



## RipperJoe (11 Aug. 2013)

ProxTube...


----------



## j123456789 (13 Aug. 2013)

Fotos downloaden imagehost grabber


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Dez. 2013)

Der Grabber lädt keine Bilder mehr von Imagebam. 

Weiß da jemand näheres oder sogar eine Lösung?


----------



## Claudia (16 Dez. 2013)

habe das gefunden



> Instructions for fixing Imagebam in Imagehost Grabber
> 
> ***Instructions work for latest Beta Version of Imagehost Grabber (1.6.6.20130722) which can be found here: ImageHost Grabber by Cybormatt Click on "Latest Beta Version" link, save, drag and drop saved file into browser to install. Been using Beta for years with no problems.
> *
> ...


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Dez. 2013)

Danke Claudia, geht wieder :thumbup:


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

"noscript" macht das surfen sicherer


----------



## gsgsgs60 (19 Jan. 2014)

Kann ich nur zustimmen. "Noscript" ist das wichtigste Add-On überhaupt. Auch wenn es die meisten ein wenig nervt.


----------



## xXRiverXx (27 Jan. 2014)

Must have für Firefox ! Wörterbuch Hunspell


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Am meisten genutztes Addon ist Stealthy bei mir.


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Ganz toll ist auch : All-in-One Gestures


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Cocoon. Relativ schneller proxy. Gratis und ohne lästige serversuche


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

Ghostery ( Zeigt lästige Verwendung von FB,Twitter etc auf Webseiten an )


----------



## Brunchie (29 Aug. 2014)

FoxyProxy kann auch noch ganz nützlich sein


----------



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2014)

adblock plus
adblock plus popup addon
bilderherunterlader
downloadhelper
flagfox 
greasemonkey
https everywhere
imagehostgrabber
noscript
search by image
self-descructing-cookies
.
.
.


----------



## Death Row (13 Sep. 2014)

Eher für Facebook geeignet, aber ich nutze es und bin sehr zufrieden damit

*Facebook Purity*

Facebook Purity - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Damit kann man Facebook so aufbauen wie man will. Lästige Sachen wie Spiele-Highscores von meinen Freunden/Bekannten, bestimmte Begriffe und Wörter kann ich ausblenden und mehr.....


----------



## beachkini (14 Sep. 2014)

nutze fb zwar kaum, aber guck ich mir mal an. :thx:


----------



## Death Row (14 Sep. 2014)

beachkini schrieb:


> nutze fb zwar kaum, aber guck ich mir mal an. :thx:



Und das ist auch kein Spam wie zB diese dubiosen Links, die man auf Facebook immer sieht "Verändere die Farbe von Facebook" oder "Facebook wird ab xx.xx.20xx kostenpflichtig"


----------



## egon0815 (17 Sep. 2014)

Ghostery, seitdem brauche ich auch kein AdBlocker mehr.


----------



## forsch (14 Dez. 2015)

Ghostery ist wirklich das beste Tool. Vor allem sehr individualisierbar. Zusätzlich noch FoxyProxy, falls man die IPs zwischendurch switchen möchte.


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

ich nutze als Addons:

Bitwarden (das wichtigste Addon für mich)
uBlock origin
Privacy Badger
Startpage Privatsphäre Schutz
HTTPS everywhere


----------



## Tortenfan (14 Juli 2022)

uBlock origin
Feedbro
NoScript
SponsorBlock


----------



## RoadDog (Sonntag um 18:40)

uBlock origin
NoScript
AutoplayStopper
Binnen-I be gone
No Gender


----------

